# Close to Calgary?



## Lindy (Jun 9, 2009)

For those of you who are close enough to Calgary to do this one - they set up craft fairs at all the events as well as a BIG Chritmas sale.  Pricing isn't cheap but maybe you could get a chandler to share the space with you......


----------



## Lindy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmmm - I guess it helps if I tell you what event huh?   It's Spruce Meadows.  Very large turn-out but at this point I just can't get to that one as it's too far away and I just thought I would share it with those of you that might be able to get to it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting , I would love to attend it.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 11, 2009)

Kitn you should see the crowds!!!  I'm hoping to attend at least 1 or 2 next year......


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Lindy , I can only imagine how big it is , it would be fascinating though. My daughter lives near Red Deer , might have to take a little road trip..

Kitn


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 12, 2009)

man that would be great, I am going to see how much it is and go from there...hhmm maybe visit some friends.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Any excuse ( I mean ) reason will do .


----------



## Lindy (Jul 4, 2009)

Depending on when you want to participate the cost runs from $500 to $1500.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Whoa that's a lotta dough  :shock: 

Kitn


----------

